# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư vấn đi Phuket - hòn ngọc của Thái Lan - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Thời gian tốt nhất để tới Phuket là từ tháng 12 tới tháng 5. Lúc này, khí hậu ôn hòa, có gió mùa mát mẻ và không quá nóng.*



Những bãi biển trong xanh tuyệt đẹp ở Phuket.
Nằm bên bờ biển Ấn Độ Dương, Phuket với bãi tắm trải dài dưới hàng dừa xanh mướt, với những tour lặn biển, những khu vui chơi trải trí hấp dẫn có thể làm hài lòng bất cứ du khách nào tới đây.

Từ Việt Nam đi Phuket bây giờ khá dễ dàng và thuận tiện, bạn có thể bay tới Bangkok bằng các hãng như Thai Airways, Viet Nam Airlines, Qatar… Tuy nhiên, giá vé của các hãng này khá cao, khoảng 500 USD vé khứ hồi và nối chuyến tại Bangkok. Air Asia là một sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho việc đi Phuket giá rẻ. Bạn hãy lên kế hoạch trước vài tháng để có thể đặt được vé rẻ nhất. Từ Hà Nội và TP HCM, bạn bay tới Bangkok và sau đó nối chuyến bay đi Phuket.



Ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn Phuket từ mũi Promthep Cape.
Phuket có ba bãi biển chính là Karon, Kata và Patong. Kata và Karon rất đẹp, có nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng nằm dọc con đường phía sau bãi biển. Cát biển rất trắng nhưng khá vắng vẻ. Còn Patong là khu sầm uất và tập trung nhiều khách du lịch nhất. Ở đây tập trung vô số nhà hàng, quán bar, cà phê, massage, siêu thị… bạn có thể vui chơi cả đêm mà không màng đến thời gian là gì.



Bãi biển Karon với bãi cát mịn
Hầu hết các khách sạn ở Patong đều cách biển từ 5 - 10 phút đi bộ, giá cả cũng khá mềm và có rất nhiều mức giá cho bạn lựa chọn, dao động từ 700 -1.200 baht. Bạn có thể đặt trực tiếp trên website của khách sạn hoặc qua trang Agoda.

Tới Phuket, ngoài việc nằm dài bên bờ biển cát trắng phau và tận hưởng những giây phú thư thái còn có rất nhiều những hoạt động giải trí khác cũng rất thú vị. Điển hình nhất là tour đi đảo Phil Phil và vịnh Phang Nga (có đảo James Bond). Ở đây bạn sẽ được lặn để ngắm những dải san hô, những đàn cá đủ màu sắc.



Dịch vụ cho thuê đồ lặn rất sẵn và thuận tiện.
Bạn cũng có thể thuê một chiếc xe máy hoặc ngồi trên xe tuk tuk vòng quanh đảo để khám phá cuộc sống của người dân nơi đây. Thăm chùa Chalong nơi có hình ảnh của nhà sư nổi tiếng Luang Pho Chaem. Kiến trúc của chùa Chalong là kiến trúc tiêu biểu của các ngôi chùa ở Thái Lan, tập trung nhấn mạnh bằng những màu sáng. Sau đó bạn có thể ra Kata View Point để nhìn gần như toàn cảnh Phuket và cuối ngày tới mũi Promthep Cape để ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn lãng mạn.



Chùa Chalong với kiến trúc tiêu biều của các ngôi chùa ở Thái Lan.
Tới Phuket bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức Fantasea show hoặc Simon Cabaret (giống tour Alcada ở Pattaya). Fantasea show là khu liên hợp giải trí về đêm nổi tiếng của Phukhet mà của cả Thái Lan với các trò chơi, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ và mua sắm; một nhà hàng 4.000 chỗ ngồi phục vụ từ các món ăn hoàng gia Thái Lan tới các món ăn phổ biến của các nước, một nhà hát theo phong cách Las Vegas với những công nghệ hiện đại, hiệu ứng đặc biệt làm tăng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của Thái Lan.

_(Sưu tấm)_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Đúng là hòn ngọc  :cuoi1:  đẹp quá

----------


## sharing83

Cảnh đẹp ngang ngửa Nha Trang nhà mình rồi

----------


## dung89

Biển phuket nổi tiếng lắm nè,

----------

